# New Depth Chart



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

So with Yao out and McGrady missing for at least a while, what will the Rockets' depth chart look like going into the season?

PG Aaron Brooks (28 minutes)/Kyle Lowry (20)
SG Trevor Ariza (32)/Brent Barry (16)
SF Shane Battier (36)/James White (12)
PF Carl Landry (28)/Chuck Hayes (16)/Brian Cook (4)
C Luis Scola (32)/Joey Dorsey (12)/Brian Cook (4)

Is this really it? This team looks completely stripped right now. Is that really the bench? Brent Barry, James White, and Joey Dorsey have to contribute for them to win? They need Ariza to score? This does not look pretty. I actually think Artest is a much better fit on this team, and Ariza would be much better on the Lakers. Is there anything else on the horizon for the Rockets that I don't know about?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

If we don't make any more trades, it should look like this: (without minutes)

Brooks / Lowry
Ariza / Barry / Taylor
Battier / Budinger / White
Scola / Landry 
Andersen / Hayes / Dorsey

I'm hoping Cook doesn't make the team but if he does, I don't think he'll get any minutes. And I'm assuming we'll sign both Budinger and Taylor.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Cook wont make the rotation. Anderson will.

Depth Chart looks like this
1st Choice/2nd Choice/3rd Choice-----------Injured
Anderson/Hayes-------------------------------Yao
Scola/Landry/Dorsey
Battier/Budinger/Cook
Ariza/Barry/Taylor---------------------------McGrady
Brooks/Lowry

So the rotation will look like

Anderson/Hayes
Scola/Landry
Battier
Ariza/(Barry or Budinger)
Brooks/Lowry

It will probably be a 9 man rotation. Remembering Lowry can play SG as well.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Aaron Brooks...Kyle Lowry
Trevor Ariza...Brent Barry...Jermaine Taylor
Shane Battier...Chase Budinger...James White
Luis Scola...Carl Landry...Brian Cook
Chris Anderson...Chuck Hayes...Joey Dorsey

I'm not gonna lie - that lineup really sucks. With Yao and a healthy T-Mac (if that's even still possible), it's a very good team. Now, though, it's gross. The best Houston can hope for is that McGrady looks great when he comes back, Yao gets on track for a full recovery, and Ariza, Brooks and Scola continue to improve.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

hroz said:


> Depth Chart looks like this
> 1st Choice/2nd Choice/3rd Choice-----------Injured
> Anderson/Hayes-------------------------------Yao





Damian Necronamous said:


> Chris Anderson...Chuck Hayes...Joey Dorsey


Our center is David Anders*e*n. Chris Andersen plays for Denver. And yes, it does suck, but I don't think we'll end near the bottom of the league.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Sign AI. The team just looks embarrassing...................
Good defensive players no body to demand the ball.

I really am not a overtly big fan of Brooks. We should trade him while his stocks are high.

Brooks Cook and Barry for a talented wing or Cente.
http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=m2tsfl

Would they consider that trade.
Considering they will probably get Felton back.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Our starting center is someone that we have not seen play a single minute in the NBA but somehow we trust him because Morey is a wizard.


----------

